# R34 GTR V-spec II



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/779/img04986os.jpg
Just testing loading photos up i will try and put some more up


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

You have the nicest skyline i've ever seen!!! please sell it to me LOL


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

looks stunning, id get a nice Garage Defend air panel to tidy up that engine bay even more


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

just thought i better put up some photos off my 2001 R34 GTR V-Spec II had it since the end of december have been waiting a long time to get back into a GTR after i sold my R33 GTR back in feb 2004. The 34 only came with a custom exhaust from the turbos back and a apexi air pod kit the exhaust will be going as soon as i can find some standard dump pipes as i have a HKS front pipe and veilside teardrop titanium exhaust to go on . I have just recently put on the HKS adjustable cam gears , HKS fuel rail , Sard 700cc injectors , Greddy light weight pulley kit , power fc , HKS EVC 5 boost controller , Greddy R-SPL intercooler also have a set of volk GT-C rims 19x91/2 in gold sitting in my cubboard just have to get tyres The car made 260kw @ all 4 wheels on a dyno dynamics dyno on 1 bar boost still has stock turbos so wont be running much more then that that should do me for a while hopefully!


----------



## r32vspec2 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice car !


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice one, where did you buy the car from then ? Import or ??

Ps could you take a pic of the underside of the bonnet, i wanna know where that little scoop goes, ive always wondered ^___^;; haha


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks guys yea rain i will be putting a air panel on but most likely a mines carbon one


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

your in luck i took the photo yesterday


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

You forgot to mention you added a V-Spec II Nur badge as well.... *laughs*


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

That car is stunning

Credit to you mate


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

quite simply beautifu;


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha nice  i would have thought, they would color code the bottom too! ah well, STILL no idea what that vent is for...one of you Skyline Gurus feed my small brain with some info haha ?

Its looks really nice man, what rubber are you gonna put on the new wheels?


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

The car was bought from a guy in sydney so iam the second owner in australia i was orginally chasing a black 99 v-spec through the auctions for about 6 months but it was just taking to long and the bayside blue v-spec II came up at a very good price already in australia the blue was the only other colour i would take but i prefer the blue better now.

Yea well spotted dark child the "v-spec II nur" badge was on it when it was imported back in 2004 the guy who bought it into australia was told it was a NUR edition and apparently paid for one, hopefully it can come off without any dramas and i will get another v-spec II nur badge and leave off the nur part as the badge on it now sits to far to the left iam pretty anal about things like that i think the badge looks better then the orginal v-spec II sticker


----------



## manpahceht (Apr 30, 2006)

looks simply beautiful!!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car mate.....


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]








some updated photos with my new wheels (purchased the rims back in feb 2004 so thought i should buy some tyres for them and fit to the car) volk GT-C 19x91/2 with 275/30 R19 tyres just waiting for the blue rays wheel nuts and volk center caps to arrive


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

lol, funny how you updated your thread nearly exactly a year later
Nice car, but prefered your old wheels


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

Rain said:


> Haha nice  i would have thought, they would color code the bottom too! ah well, STILL no idea what that vent is for...one of you Skyline Gurus feed my small brain with some info haha ?


the NACA duct (vent) is to feed cool air to the rear turbo.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

get the center caps for the wheels


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Time for the NISMO body kit... very nice, Bayside Blue is one of the best colors for the R34 IMO indeed! and I like the GT-C's....


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

never really liked the nismo body kit apart from the front bar , looking at puting the Top Secret side skirts and either nismo/top secret/z tune front bar on and top secret bonnet


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

a top prize of GT-Rs. you have a nearly-stock R34 in that famous color. i'd keep it near-stock looking as much as possible to be different. and classic. regardless of what you do (you changed the wheels --they're ok, a bit on the ethnic ghetto drug-dealer side, but the OEM ones are much better, and now the car has too much fender gap), great choice and enjoy her.


----------



## CMills (Apr 2, 2007)

GTR13 said:


> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What off set are your gtc?


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

bonzelite said:


> a top prize of GT-Rs. you have a nearly-stock R34 in that famous color. i'd keep it near-stock looking as much as possible to be different. and classic. regardless of what you do (you changed the wheels --they're ok, a bit on the ethnic ghetto drug-dealer side, but the OEM ones are much better, and now the car has too much fender gap), great choice and enjoy her.


there is less fender gap with the 19's compared to the stock 18's and the 275tyres fill the guards quite a bit more 

The offset is plus 11 recommanded by rays wheels for 33/34 GTR's


----------



## swing lo (Mar 26, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> a bit on the ethnic ghetto drug-dealer side, but the OEM ones are much better, and now the car has too much fender gap)



^ is this guy serious?.................................ethnic drug dealer side? I didn't know VOLK racing made a wheel tailored to the ethnic drug dealing world.

your a tool for real!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

I love your rims!!!!  now , it's time to low you GT-R


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yep, needs to be dropped. your driveway onto the rd doesnt look too steep. no need to worry about scraping.


----------

